# need id



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

can anyone id these p's thanks


----------



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry guys pic didn't attach. i'l try again


----------



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

the pics won't attach. i don't know wat im doin wrong. the pics are jpeg and under 100k. can anyone help me?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

F.A.Q. page or read this
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=16313


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I checked , jpg or jpe files load fine..


----------



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

there


----------



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

here is the other one. can anyone id these two? thanks


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

one is a red belly, the other looks to be either spilo CF, or a rhom maybe


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

the 2nd is a rhom for sure he looks just like mine identical


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah first is a rbp
the other a rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

phil said:


> one is a red belly, the other looks to be either spilo CF, or a rhom maybe


 I agree









Are they in the same tank?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

juvi red
too blurry looks juvi rhom or spilocf


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

First is Def a Red, I think the second is a Rhom


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Second is hard to tell based on that pic. Can you get a clearer pic?


----------

